# Enlarging My Staffie



## llangatwgnedd (26 Jan 2007)

Hi all, I want to enlarge this image or likeness of my Staffordshire Bull terrier to scroll. 
I have tried to enlarge on my photo program but all I am doing is enlarging the pixels and that makes the outline all fuzzy so to speak.
Can any one tell me how to do it?(to fit A4) .


----------



## Philly (26 Jan 2007)

SP
Which photo program do you use??
Philly


----------



## llangatwgnedd (26 Jan 2007)

Philly, MGI photosuite IIISE.
I do have photoshop 5 but not on the computer at the moment as I do find the above easy and fills my requirements


----------



## Neal Moore (26 Jan 2007)

Email the image to me at [email protected] and I'll see if I can get you an 8x10 worked up and returned. It will probebly be Monday before I can do it though.


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2007)

You might want to download Irfanview, which is free.

After installing it, try these steps:

Copy image to clipboard.
Paste into Irfanview.
Go to *Image - Resize/Resample*.
Set the relevant new size.
Enable *Apply sharpen after resample*.
Click *OK*.
Go to *Image - Effects - Edge detection*.
Go to* Image – Negative*.

That should give you something you can work with. I was able to come up with this.

Gill


----------



## mr (26 Jan 2007)

Turn it into a vector graphic and resize at will.
Mike


----------



## MrJay (26 Jan 2007)

Inkscape - another freebie that'll convert bitmaps to vectors.

Import staffie.jpg via the file menu. Got to the Path menu and click 'Trace Bitmap'

Resize to taste and print.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (30 Jan 2007)

Thanks to all that have responded to my posting.
Neal Moore has e mailed me all the hard graft of enlarging and touching up of my request.
Many thanks Neal, and thanks again to everyone. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

Blimey, you have to be careful to read this threads title correctly, for a moment I thought it was another one of those online pharmacies. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Jan 2007)

Very good, Senior! =D> 

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I did wonder what you doing on the scroll saw forum!

Brad


----------



## chef (6 Jan 2008)

try rapid resizer they do a free trail and if it is just to resize your pattern that will do the job.-----Chef(beian)----


----------

